

How We Moved from Ruby to Go and Saved Our Sanity - bluedevil2k
http://blog.parse.com/learn/how-we-moved-our-api-from-ruby-to-go-and-saved-our-sanity/?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRonuK3OZKXonjHpfsX84%2BguXKS0lMI%2F0ER3fOvrPUfGjI4AT8djI%2BSLDwEYGJlv6SgFTbHGMblmy7gNUxU%3D

======
M8
C# and Go are both good choices. Hopefully Microsoft will deliver a decent
Linux dev experience via VS Code / Monaco to make C# more appealing though. In
2015 people really deserve a language with generics in it. But, yeah just stay
away from dynamic languages beyond prototypes. At least don't pick something
that is both dynamic AND weakly typed.

